# عاوز معلومات عن كورس plc فى siemens



## mechatronics.mans (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس فى جامعه 6 اكتوبر الفرقه الاولى
المهم
انا عاوز اخد كورس plc وسمعت ان من افضل الاماكن هو siemens
ياريت لو حد خد الكورس ده يقولنا معلومات عن المكان
وياريت لو حد معاه رقم التليفون بتاعهم ؟؟ وكمان ياريت السعر بتاعه والمده؟؟؟؟
وشكرااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## mechatronics.mans (2 يناير 2011)

ياريت حد يدينى معلومات عن المعهد


----------



## kwavax (5 يناير 2011)

ممكن تروح مركز jelecom عندهم كورسات على اجهزة سيمينس وده الموقع بتاعهم 

http://www.jelecom.com


----------



## mechatronics.mans (6 يناير 2011)

اولا شكرا لك اخى على ردك
بس عندى استفسار : معهد سيمنز مش كويس ولا ايه؟؟؟
الافضل سيمنز ولا jelecom
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## kwavax (7 يناير 2011)

العفو اخى الكريم لا اعرف الكثير عن معهد سيمنس ولكن ما عرفه ان جيليكوم فى نفس مستوى الدونبوسكو تقريبا غير ان المدربين لهم خبره عاليه


----------



## mohamedzobaa (2 مارس 2011)

أستطيع إعطائك الدورة لوحبيت
فأنا مدرب


----------



## ahmelsayed (7 مارس 2011)

mechatronics.mans قال:


> انا عاوز اخد كورس plc وسمعت ان من افضل الاماكن هو siemens
> ياريت لو حد خد الكورس ده يقولنا معلومات عن المكان
> وياريت لو حد معاه رقم التليفون بتاعهم ؟؟ وكمان ياريت السعر بتاعه والمده؟؟؟؟
> وشكرااااااااااااااااا​


استفسارك معناه انك تعرف عنوان سيمنس فياريت لو تعرفه اكتبه لو سمحت(لو عنوان غير اللى فى المهندسين).
ومن غير نقاش طبعا سيمنس الأحسن


----------

